# RIP Chris Cono



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

SoCalCycling.com – Southern California, Cycling, Cycling News, Amgen Tour of California, Bicycle Racing, Fun Rides, Cycling Event Schedules, Mountain Biking, Cyclocross, Cycling Photos, Cycling Videos, Interviews, Product Reviews. Cycling Community

Christopher Cono | BikingInLA


View attachment 281543


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Terrible. I feel for his family, friends, and everybody in the community, whether bicyclists or not.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

sad. At least he was racing and not mowed down by a driver.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Cono was a great rider and friend. Kinda scary because I was going to do that crit and backed out three weeks ago because I decided to spend the entire day at the park with my kids. I last saw him at the Millikan Crit in Brea. He introduced me to the So. cal undrground racing scene a couple of years ago with a race he was holding called the "Fortune 700" out by the Rose Bowl. LA will never be the same. One of the great ones has left us.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's awful.


----------

